# Ipod Photo bloqué, il reste éteint



## chaussette (6 Janvier 2009)

j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le forum avec la fonction Recherche mais sans que cela résolve le problème.

L'écran reste gris sans logo ni rien
Il n'apparait pas dans le Finder ni dans Itunes (d'ailleurs Itunes ne se lance même pas quand je branche l'Ipod à l'Ibook)

Menu+selection
Menu+lecture
il ne se passe rien

je me souviens qu'il existe une combinaison de touches pour voir l'historique de l'ipod (nombre d'heures de lectures etc...), mais qui pourra me dire quelle est cette combinaison?

des idées?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Lorsque tu le branches sur secteur, rien n'apparaît ? Même après plusieurs heures ?


----------



## chaussette (7 Janvier 2009)

rien....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Tu as essayé d'allumer puis éteindre le commutateur hold ?

J'ai eu un problème similaire avec un iPod 4G 20Go.
Il était foutu. Le SAV Apple me l'a échangé sans problème.


----------



## chaussette (7 Janvier 2009)

oui.....sans effet


----------



## chaussette (12 Janvier 2009)

personne?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Janvier 2009)

peut-être débrancher 20 secondes le disque dur, et rebrancher.

j'ai lu quelquepard qu'un utilisateur a réussi a refaire fonctionner son iPod en fesant comme ca.


----------



## chaussette (14 Janvier 2009)

pendant que le HDD était débranché j'ai appuyé sur selection et menu et la pomme est apparue....oh joie!
je rebranche le tout est rien....

pas glop


----------



## chaussette (7 Février 2009)

Problème résolu : le cable USB était mort....


----------

